# Looking for 18'' Black Wheels for my 2011 Chevy Cruse. Any Suggestions?



## CruseLTZRS2011 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm in the market for black 18'' wheels for my 2011 Chevy Cruse LTZ/RS but finding websites that sell black wheels w/ our bolt pattern is is far and few. Anyone have any insight, websites or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

A few sites to try:
tirerack.com
carid.com
msrwheels.com (type 095 wheel is made specifically for our car)


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Cheap idea plasti dip they sell at hardware stores. You already have the rims everyone wants and all you want is black. Look into plasti dip its remvable spray paint.much cheaper than buying rims for a color

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

I agree, those wheels would look really nice painted. another more durable option is powder coating mind you at extra cost.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

rtx stratus


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

I have rtx turbines on mine for a winter tire. My cost was about 60 bux a wheel in 16".Im looking at a set of sparco Assetto Gara wheels for summer but having trouble finding them in flat black.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

drag type 33, sparco, msr 095. That's about it for now.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Here are mine dipped see what you think.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

if they has to be black...then these

Sparco Assetto Gara Black Wheels | Sparco Assetto Gara Black Alloys | Performance Alloys.com ® The Alloy Wheel Experts


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

GMMillwright said:


> drag type 33, sparco, msr 095. That's about it for now.


Backed on the MSR 095. Thinking about picking these up myself in the spring


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Or may be these

http://www.wheelbasealloys.com/18_Inch_Dare_RS_Graphite_Alloy_Wheels__4718


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Motegi MR116 are very nice or KMC KM 775 rockstar car (My favorite)


----------

